# Где делают МРТ полным людям?



## river1972 (11 Ноя 2008)

Слышала, что аппарат МРТ классифицируется по весу пациента, и что в Москве очень нелегко найти аппарат для пациентов с весом более 120 кг.
Подскажите так ли это? Если да, то где можно сделать МРТ человеку с с весом 147 кг.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (1 Фев 2009)

*Ответ:  Где делают МРТ полным людям?*

Поищите со ссылкой - открытый томограф


----------



## "Здоровый позвоночник" (27 Фев 2009)

*Ответ:  Где делают МРТ полным людям?*



river1972 написал(а):


> Слышала, что аппарат МРТ классифицируется по весу пациента, и что в Москве очень нелегко найти аппарат для пациентов с весом более 120 кг.
> Подскажите так ли это? Если да, то где можно сделать МРТ человеку с с весом 147 кг.



Вам нужен томограф открытого типа.


----------



## Dimm (24 Авг 2009)

river1972 написал(а):


> где можно сделать МРТ человеку с с весом 147 кг.



Попробуйте позвонить 442-70-53 Клин.бол. №1. Упр. Дел. През.
Там делают людям с весом более 120 кг.


----------



## Kaaty (8 Окт 2009)

Тут тоже спрошу

Пожалуйста, подскажите, *где сделать МРТ спины (шея, грудной отдел и поясница) в Москве толстому человеку - 198 см рост, вес 180 кг.*

На Островитянова нашли открытый томограф, но у них ограничения по телу лежа - 32 см в высоту и 46 см в ширину. А пациент немного шире в обоих направлениях ((( 

По телефону, который постом выше дал* Dimm* отказали.


----------



## Анатолий (8 Окт 2009)

Вес большой! Думаю Вам  откажут на всех МРТ.


----------



## nuwa (8 Окт 2009)

Kaaty написал(а):


> Пожалуйста, подскажите, *где сделать МРТ спины (шея, грудной отдел и поясница) в Москве толстому человеку - 198 см рост, вес 180 кг.*.



Попробуйте связаться с поликлиникой Газпрома. Там тоже есть свои ограничения по объёму и высоте. Вес до 200 кг, объём до 150 см, высота тела в положение лёжа - 50 см max. Для такого крупного человека исследования всех отделов позвоночника оплачиваются отдельно, даже если делается обзорное МРТ всего позвоночника. Каждый отдел 3500 руб., т.е. в Вашем случае - это 10500 руб. 

Тел. 631-58-90 Адрес: Москва, Мичуринский пр-кт, 19а. Предварительная запись по телефону.


----------



## Mihail1 (8 Окт 2009)

центр Дикуля МРЦ Беляево: макс. 150 кг, диаметр 62 см.
8(495) 779-25-25; 8(495) 779-30-30

6 Городская Клиническая на Щукинской МРТ до 200 кг.
8(499) 190-45-86; 8 (499) 190-32-22

на всякий случай звякните в бесплатную справочную
8(495) 921-40-66; 8(495) 500-55-09


----------



## nuwa (8 Окт 2009)

Mihail1 написал(а):


> центр Дикуля МРЦ Беляево: макс. 150 кг, диаметр 62 см.
> 8(495) 779-25-25; 8(495) 779-30-30
> 
> 6 Городская Клиническая на Щукинской МРТ до 200 кг.
> ...


Информация данная на рецепшене Центра Дикуля не совсем верна, увы.

Центр Дикуля - до 140 кг максимум, диаметр 60 см.
6-я Городская - 120 кг максимум.
500-55-09 - справочная медучереждений, не услуг. (вся информация на 08.10.2009, 14:50)


----------



## Kaaty (9 Окт 2009)

nuwa написал(а):


> Попробуйте связаться с поликлиникой Газпрома. Там тоже есть свои ограничения по объёму и высоте. Вес до 200 кг, объём до 150 см, высота тела в положение лёжа - 50 см max. Для такого крупного человека исследования всех отделов позвоночника оплачиваются отдельно, даже если делается обзорное МРТ всего позвоночника. Каждый отдел 3500 руб., т.е. в Вашем случае - это 10500 руб.
> 
> Тел. 631-58-90 Адрес: Москва, Мичуринский пр-кт, 19а. Предварительная запись по телефону.



*nuwa,* спасибо большое!
Всю Вашу инфу про их аппарат подтверждаю, звонила туда.
Один минус - платных пациентов они сейчас временно не берут , сказали, т.к. у них МРТ плохо работает, что-то там поломалось , когда починят - неизвестно (((((((((


----------



## Николай Иванов (14 Май 2011)

Долго искал МРТ в Москве. А вес то всего-то был 130 кг. Плюс лежачая больная. Удалось сделать только в МЕДСИ, на Белорусской. Когда будете звонить, не удивляйтесь, очень долго приходится ждать ответа оператора. Буду рад, если эта информация кому-нибудь пригодится. На поиски ушел не один день.

Извините, пожалуйста, забыл дать телефоны для тех, у кого с интернетом проблемы:
7-800-500 и 228-08-03. Это Медси.


----------



## Kitty (2 Окт 2011)

Попробуйте обратиться в Кунцевский центр имени Дикуля. Там применяется томограф открытого типа. Телефон *(495) 665-03-53*​


----------



## Vitaliya88 (4 Фев 2012)

Добрый день всем! Хочу обновить информацию, может кому-нибудь поможет. Сама долго искала где сделать мрт (вес 120кг) и обязательно открытого типа. Наилучший вариант Городской медицинский центр,
141002, г. Мытищи, ул. Рождественская, 7
тел.926-06-03 (круглосуточно)
Аппарат открытого типа, первый этаж, кабинет буквально в пяти метрах от порога, есть место и посидеть и полежать, очередей нет и цена ниже чем во многих местах, единственный недостаток - долго искали как к ним подъехать на машине (насчет общественного транспорта не знаю).


----------



## iposha (4 Мар 2012)

Добрый вечер! Также хочу обновить информацию, надеюсь кому-то поможет. вчера делали МРТ маме (вес 153 кг + большие объемы) . После долгих поисков нашла аппарат МРТ в Патеро Клиник, Проспект Мира 211, в ТЦ "Золотой Вавилон"правда закрытого типа , высокопольный 3 тесла, грузоподъемность до 200 кг + широкий диаметр 70 см.


----------



## Валетинка (3 Авг 2012)

Добрый день! Подскажите есть ли МРТ для полных людей в Сибири? Вес 139 кг, рост 165 см. В  Красноярске везде отказали. Хотя даже не видели человека. А насколько я поняла, читая ваш форум, много еще зависит от объемов. А нас отовсюду отправили ссылаясь только на то, что вес очень большой, и хоть аппарат и открытого типа, может сломаться кушетка, на которую нужно ложиться. Если есть Омске, Томске, Новосибирске или Иркутске - подскажите пожалуйста! Поедем на машине. Но ехать в Москву или Питер, просто нет возможности, мама практически не ходит, с каждым днем только хуже, на фоне химиотерапии и лечения рака. Для оперативности прошу ответить на эл. почту spokster@kras.ru или chernovavi@krw.ru. Заранее Спасибо!


----------



## Литфонда (19 Сен 2012)

Валентинка, производитель ограничивает вес пациента, указывая ограничения нагрузке на подъемный механизм аппарата, то есть по весу пациента. Объемы ограничиваются растоянием между деталей.


----------



## Галка19 (22 Июн 2013)

river1972 написал(а):


> Слышала, что аппарат МРТ классифицируется по весу пациента, и что в Москве очень нелегко найти аппарат для пациентов с весом более 120 кг.
> Подскажите так ли это? Если да, то где можно сделать МРТ человеку с с весом 147 кг.


Добавлено: Jun 22, 2013 11:58 AM
Делала МРТ в Патеро клинике на проспекте Мира в тц "Золотой Вавилон". До 200 кг., диаметр 70 см. Я с объёмом бёдер 160 см прошла. Очень довольна персоналом. Правда не дёшево. Но, если очень нужно...
Добавлено: Jun 22, 2013 12:02 PM


Vitaliya88 написал(а):


> Добрый день всем! Хочу обновить информацию, может кому-нибудь поможет. Сама долго искала где сделать мрт (вес 120кг) и обязательно открытого типа. Наилучший вариант Городской медицинский центр,
> 141002, г. Мытищи, ул. Рождественская, 7
> тел.926-06-03 (круглосуточно)
> Аппарат открытого типа, первый этаж, кабинет буквально в пяти метрах от порога, есть место и посидеть и полежать, очередей нет и цена ниже чем во многих местах, единственный недостаток - долго искали как к ним подъехать на машине (насчет общественного транспорта не знаю).


 


river1972 написал(а):


> Слышала, что аппарат МРТ классифицируется по весу пациента, и что в Москве очень нелегко найти аппарат для пациентов с весом более 120 кг.
> Подскажите так ли это? Если да, то где можно сделать МРТ человеку с с весом 147 кг.


Добавлено: Jun 22, 2013 12:04 PM
А в Мытищах на Рождественской 7 на сайте пишут, что можно сделать МРТ до 170 кг, а сами больше 130 брать боятся. Не тратьте зря время!


----------



## Глинская (14 Апр 2015)

Доброго времени суток. Вижу в эту темку уже давно не заходили. Мне очень нужна актуальная информация о надежном центре МРТ диагностики в Москве для людей с критически большим весом. Свекровь направили сделать МРТ скелета (подозрения на онко), но проблема в том, что она женщина большая (более 150 кг) и переживает, что попросту не поместится в “эту трубу”. Раньше в нашей семье никто услугами таких центров не пользовался и совсем не знаю куда лучше обратиться...


----------



## La murr (15 Апр 2015)

*Глинская*, обратите внимание:


Галка19 написал(а):


> Делала МРТ в Патеро клинике на проспекте Мира в тц "Золотой Вавилон". До 200 кг., диаметр 70 см. Я с объёмом бёдер 160 см прошла. Очень довольна персоналом. Правда не дёшево. Но, если очень нужно...


А это с сайта клиники:


----------



## Lubava_1 (15 Апр 2015)

Ого, сочувствую! А в поликлинике нет томографа? Знаю там дешевле выйдет, мы делали тестю после инсульта, пол года назад. Частных клиник много, хорошую найти тяжело, то врачи неопытные, то цены заоблачные, то ехать через пол Москвы.


----------



## Kira (16 Апр 2015)

*Lubava_1,* а в поликлинике пока дождешься очереди, можно умереть, вы меня уж простите! Запись на месяц - два вперед. *Глинская*, Вам точно нужен открытый томограф с таким весом. Такой есть в МРТ24, можно и с родными для поддержки. Мы там делали мне томографию головы, врачи опытные очень. А еще там с 12 ночи до 8 утра дешевле, мы пользовались такой скидкой, так как делали не один раз.


----------



## Глинская (16 Апр 2015)

А не знаете есть ли в этом центре томограф 1.5 Т? Нам посоветовали именно такой мощности. И долго ли вы ожидали результатов?
В поликлинике не вариант - из-за тяжелого веса свекрови мы не можем позволить себе такого “удовольствия” как очередь. У меня самой после похода в наши поликлиники давление поднимается, что уж говорить о серьезно больном человеке..


----------



## Kira (17 Апр 2015)

Да, в поликлинике любят потрепать нервы, что есть то есть. На Каланчевской в МРТ24 точно такой томограф есть, нам там тоже предлагали сделать, там самый новый. Но нам ближе к Павелецкой. Результат ожидали может минут 40, не более.


----------



## Дмитрий Шамов (1 Сен 2015)

Теща делала мрт на метро нагатинской, ей все сделали, говорит кое как влезла, но успешно - ей сказали можно любой вес, но объем максимальной окружности тела 140 см, это при диаметре туннеля 60 см, у нее как раз почти 140 см.
Клиника называется Европейский диагностический центр мрт.


----------



## Еган (6 Янв 2018)

Делают МРТ на Юго-Западной поликлиника Газпрома кроме воскресенья.Открытый тамограф 1тесла. Совершенно новый.Врачи специалисты высший уровень.Цена одного отдела 7500.Скидки только работникам Газпрома.вес любой


----------

